# Kelebeks



## ken west (Nov 24, 2007)

Does anyony have any Kelebeks? for sale.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I have to say that this site is a never ending source of information!! 

What the heck is a Kelebek??? 

Shi
President of the *N*osey *M*ember *B*unch


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

i think it's this..http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Kelebek_Taube.jpg


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks, Spirit Wings! 

Of course, I could have googled for the info myself...thanks for doing it for me! 

That is a lovely bird!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> I have to say that this site is a never ending source of information!!
> 
> What the heck is a Kelebek???
> 
> ...


There you go http://www.turkishtumblers.com/Kelebek.htm


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

The Kelebeks I beleive are a diving breed of pigeons....


----------

